# Meetings ... ?



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey so I'm new to the group, was wondering when/if you are having meetings this spring? I just set up my first tank, its appx. 27 gallons, I'm doing DIY CO2 and that sort of thing. Replacing maybe around 1/3 water every week. Would definitely like to hang out with some of you and see your setups, and maybe get some tips on where I can go with mine.

I really want a Buddhist kind of approach with this one. I started with plants, added maybe 5-6 ghost shrimp, they are getting bigger, and I recently got 3 algae eaters who are having a hell of a time! I don't really feel like feeding these guys to predators, so I'm probably after more docile "Community" fish in this tank. Any ideas on pretty fish I can add? 

I was thinking about adding small schools of maybe two kinds of guppies and about two to three angel fish, but I figure the angels will eat everything. Thoughts?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

northtexasfossilguy said:


> Hey so I'm new to the group, was wondering when/if you are having meetings this spring? I just set up my first tank, its appx. 27 gallons, I'm doing DIY CO2 and that sort of thing. Replacing maybe around 1/3 water every week. Would definitely like to hang out with some of you and see your setups, and maybe get some tips on where I can go with mine.
> 
> I really want a Buddhist kind of approach with this one. I started with plants, added maybe 5-6 ghost shrimp, they are getting bigger, and I recently got 3 algae eaters who are having a hell of a time! I don't really feel like feeding these guys to predators, so I'm probably after more docile "Community" fish in this tank. Any ideas on pretty fish I can add?
> 
> I was thinking about adding small schools of maybe two kinds of guppies and about two to three angel fish, but I figure the angels will eat everything. Thoughts?


HI there. Welcome to APC and DFWAPC. I suspect your ghost shrimp might be prawns. Easily confuse in LFS. They will grow big and eat your fish. If you want some shrimp, get rid of the 'ghost shrimp' and get some Amano shrimp.

Also, what type of algae eaters you have? I suggest some otocinclus. Since your tank is a 27G, I would look into getting a nice school of ember tetras, boraras brigittae, boraras maculatus, boraras micro, trigonostigma espei or rummy nose tetras(if you want something bigger). I am not a guppy fan so I do not recomment them.

Meetings are usually the thirs Saturday of the month. I think this month we are doing it on Sunday since some members can not attend Saturdays. The announcement is usually posted here in the forum.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah I have otocinclus, and cory cats. Also one Ancistris(?) fish. And now 6 guppies, which will be 12 as soon as friday hits. The cory cats are so darn cute as fry (if fish could be). The Amano's were like $3 a piece, which is just too much for me to pay when I can just buy some for 10 cents. I don't particularly like the red ones anyway, I'd prefer blue.

Some do not appear to be growing past the 1 - 1.2 inch mark. I am keeping a daily eye on the tank anyway so I don't expect any giant surprises. I think the shrimp at fish gallery are not prawns, but are actually ghost shrimp, but they differ from the ones at petsmart and petco, which may be prawns?

The ones from fish gallery grew to have black stripes along the thorax and orange needle noses, along with orange whisker tips. I wish I had taken a picture of one of the larger ones having a little Escargo for his siesta meal today, it was interesting to see. I wondered why those stupid little snails disappeared so quickly in my shrimp tanks, but heck its cheap food.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I've got some ghost shrimp too. I've had them for maybe 6 months now. I don't see any problems with ghost shrimp as long as they really are the ghost shrimp


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

northtexasfossilguy said:


> The ones from fish gallery grew to have black stripes along the thorax and orange needle noses, along with orange whisker tips. I wish I had taken a picture of one of the larger ones having a little Escargo for his siesta meal today, it was interesting to see. I wondered why those stupid little snails disappeared so quickly in my shrimp tanks, but heck its cheap food.


I got some shrimp like what you describe- red orange noses. They began to multiply in my tank. Then they began to "fish". I watched as they posed on rocks and plants and tried to catch my fish as they swam by. They were successful as some fish disappeared, attacked probably when they slept. I had to tear all the plants out and rinse in the bathtub to make sure I got all the shrimp. There were some 3" long to babies. NEVER again!


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah these are in their own tanks. I don't have these with my fish. They aren't that big but are very aggressive, I put a snail in there yesterday which survived literally 30 seconds before being attacked, but it was one of those pest snails, not one I bought.

The other ones are in my 20 gallon, these are in two vertical bottles that are 2.5 gallons with sideways lighting attached to the bottles. 

The ones in my main tank are clear, no nose points, no stripes, two red dots on the tails, kind of a misty clear colored thorax, whitish eyes. I am watching them. They tend to go after algae and the occasional fish flake. If I see them attack I will remove them to the other tanks. No worries


----------

